# Downside to a heated swimming pool



## Shelly (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## coreyc (Apr 1, 2011)

What kind of turtle is that ?


----------



## Shelly (Apr 1, 2011)

It's a turtle.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 1, 2011)

coreyc said:


> What kind of turtle is that ?





Shelly said:


> It's a turtle.



There's your answer 

Is it okay in the chlorine?? My cousins find dead frogs and dead mice in their pool...a swimming turtle would be much cooler


----------



## Shelly (Apr 1, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of turtle is that ?
> ...



It's a salt water pool, so not so much chlorine.
It's cool all right... until it poops! Then not cool at all......



coreyc said:


> What kind of turtle is that ?



It's a great big Red Bellied Cooter (I think)
Here's another picture of her..


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 1, 2011)

Ah, my cousins have a salt water pool too. 
She's very cute  I love that first picture of her.
and yes, turtle poop in the pool would be a little disgusting!!


----------



## HarleyK (Apr 1, 2011)

I was going to say the water level should be up to the bridge only


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 1, 2011)

Cute, charge a fee to swim with the turtle, haha!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess the down side would be for the person wanting a swim, I doubt the turtle see the down side, lol...


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 1, 2011)

salt water pool! I've never heard of or seen one of those...interesting. except on a cruise ship.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 1, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> salt water pool! I've never heard of or seen one of those...interesting. except on a cruise ship.



A lot of people in Texas have switched from chlorine to salt water pools.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

Great Picture. Kinda cool.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 1, 2011)

The pool is solar heated, and is already nearly 90 degrees. The turtle pond is probably no more than 70 at most. She's no dummy, that one.....


----------



## Candy (Apr 1, 2011)

I think that is so cool Shelly. It looks like it's having a wonderful day in your pool. What a good animal owner you are. Happy cleaning!


----------



## Shelly (Apr 2, 2011)

Candy said:


> I think that is so cool Shelly. It looks like it's having a wonderful day in your pool. What a good animal owner you are. Happy cleaning!



Oh, believe me, she gets yanked out the moment I see her in there!


----------



## hali (Apr 2, 2011)

hee hee thats great


----------

